# MrsKuhn - The Kuhn family adventure begins - KIDS ARE HOME



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

Hi y'all, I decided that I was going to start one of these here journal things so I can look back over the years and see how far I have come ( or not come lol ) So for those of you who don't know me because I am still really new ( like only joined a few days ago ) Welcome, Hello, Nice to meet you! 

A little about me.. I am 26 years old ( my birthday is June 30th, presents welcome  ) I am a stay at home mom aka Homemaker. My son is 6 years old and in 1st grade. My husband and I have been married 6 almost 7 years. He works for Bell Carter ( an olive company ) If you are sitting here doing the math, yes we got married while we were pregnant. We were dating in High-school, got engaged at 19 but everyone told us we were too young so wouldn't help us plan a wedding, ended up going to Reno and getting married in a chapel before our son was born. He was a premie baby and the labor was horrible and dragged on forever. I would say I married my best friend, we hardly ever fight and just mesh well together.

Getting animals has always been my thing. He was raised in the area that we live, but his family never had animals. I was bounced from house to house but have always had a love for animals, however I am a girly girl so most people see me and think that the last thing I want to do is go hang out with dirty animals. Little do they know, it is in my heart. We started out small... literally, we got a Chihuahua who is currently 8 years old ( Baxter ) and he was / is super spoiled. But eventually it didn't satisfy the need for animals, so he broke down and got me Golden Retriever who is currently almost 3 years old ( Tanner ) and he is amazing. But again, it just wasn't enough, so after years of me asking and wanting and wishing we purchased our first Goats & Chickens.  We purchased two Pygmy / Nigerian Dwarf goats, and 6 chicks, but there is already talk of a lot.. A LOT of other goats and maybe sheep, more chickens and who knows what else. I don't think he realized how big of a can he just opened  I love that man with all my heart and he is always so supportive.. and as of now he wants nothing to do with the goats, they are my babies. but once they are here I am sure he will warm up to them. He just sees them as anchors to keep us home and never go anywhere ( we are big campers in the summer )

So we purchased a female she is the black and white one her name is Princess Leia and also a weather he is brown with blue eyes his name is Han Solo. My son helped me pick the names and after we decided every goat we get is going to get a Starwars name and that is going to be our theme. I want to breed, milk ( for soaps and such.. ) And maybe show my animals. It is all new territory and we are just feeling our way through it. 

I guess I will answer a few of the questions on the pinned thread incase I missed something that someone would like to know.

What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? *We live in California, where I live we don't get below freezing often but if you go an hour away they get snow, so I like to think the area I live is perfect. However we do get some pretty hot summers in the triple digits.* 

How many people are in your family? Marital status? *3 - Married
*
How would you define your farm? *Just starting
*

Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to? *not yet but it will be happening *

Is it a hobby or an occupation? *Hobby*

In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?* I am always wanting to learn more. I will never stop wanting to learn more, so please educate me lol *

Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? Y*es, I can drive a tractor and I look damn good doing it *

Do you make crafts or useful items? *I make signs out of old wood and thing with 2x4s and mason jars*

Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? *Yes, I love strawberries because I like to eat them but i grow what I can*

How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? *Country, 2 Acres*

If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? *Same state, just more land*

Are your family or friends also interested in animals? *My family thinks I am crazy, most of my friends too. But I have one that I got into chickens with me this year. *

Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs? *Love to cook and bake and yes and yes *

What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? *The drive and love? those aren't skills are they *

Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? *Husband is getting ready to put in solar*

Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? *Yes 
*
I think this is long enough to start, if you made it this far applaud you I like to talk


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

Hi has you know I already said welcome. Your golden retriever is so cute .  Same with my famliy, we started with cats then a dog then chickens then two goats it was supposed to stay that way but you know you just keep adding more, we now have 7 goats and soon to be more. How many animals does that put you at in total?


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

Hi @TAH!!!  Thank you I am pretty fond of him too. His coloring is different than most so we get " What a pretty Irish Setter" a lot, he needs a sign. lol

Crazy how fast that number grows without you even realizing it 

Currently we are at 2 Dogs, 2 Goats, 6 Chickens

So, 10 total ( for now... )


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> So, 10 total ( for now... )


Just wait it will be more soon


----------



## Ferguson K (May 5, 2016)

You have a beautiful family. We've already introduced, but, I'll formally welcome you here in your board. Can not wait to welcome you to your little world of farming!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 5, 2016)

And, here's another big ol' Texas welcome!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2016)

Welcome to BYH from North Carolina.

Your husband thinks that goats are "anchors that keep you at home and you can't go anywhere" ?

Your husband would be correct. 

Are the goats Pygmy/Nigerian crosses?


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> You have a beautiful family. We've already introduced, but, I'll formally welcome you here in your board. Can not wait to welcome you to your little world of farming!


 Thank you


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> And, here's another big ol' Texas welcome!


 I love them kinds of welcomes


----------



## samssimonsays (May 5, 2016)

Congrats on the new members and welcome from Northern Minnesota! And yes... The anchor part, is correct... Unless you have a reliable sitter to care for them. We were supposed to be at 2 goats... we now have 5.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Welcome to BYH from North Carolina.
> 
> Your husband thinks that goats are "anchors that keep you at home and you can't go anywhere" ?
> 
> ...



First off, shhhh  you are not suppose to tell him lol 

Second, yes they are crosses, and probably the only ones I will get. I want mini Nubians now and full bred for showing


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Congrats on the new members and welcome from Northern Minnesota! And yes... The anchor part, is correct... Unless you have a reliable sitter to care for them. We were supposed to be at 2 goats... we now have 5.



y'all are giving him to much support on the anchor thing  at least they are sweet and adorable anchors  We do have a reliable sitter because we already planned on going camping an hour away for a week for the Fourth of July before we knew we were purchasing any.   but I plan on making a trip back probably daily lol


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2016)

Greetings once again. Following your journey.  Nice that your DH is understanding and supportive... It helps!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

Yes it does @Latestarter I couldn't do it without him. First time for fence building and man am I sore, built their dog houses and their cover. Now to do their their food and toys and water and find a good hay.. only a little over a week longer


----------



## promiseacres (May 5, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2016)

Welcome , sounds like you are hooked like the rest of us


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 5, 2016)

That I am @Hens and Roos  

Hello @promiseacres


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 5, 2016)

Welcome to BYH, and congrats on your new goat kids!!


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 10, 2016)

In terms of the goats being anchors...there are a number who train their goats as pack goats.  Then camping trips turn in to backpacking trips.

Btw, welcome, from Arkansas.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

That is awesome! 


ldawntaylor said:


> In terms of the goats being anchors...there are a number who train their goats as pack goats.  Then camping trips turn in to backpacking trips.
> 
> Btw, welcome, from Arkansas.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

Thank you @BlessedWithGoats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 10, 2016)

You're welcome!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 21, 2016)

Hello everyone! UPDATE && PICTURES! 

I got my kids today! I am so in love  They did well on our 2 hour drive home Han even feel asleep in my lap. They have been eating and jumping around their new home. They have been really noisy but they just settled down in their dog house for the night so I think we might not piss off our neighbors to much tonight.  They are getting to where when you come up to the fence they also come up to the fence and they are still skittish but not nearly as bad as they were. Small steps 

I have a question about bugs though  I am having a huge issue with pincher bugs, they were allll over in their water and on the water dish, in their house and they are all over in my chicken coop.. anyone know a way to get rid of them without bothering the goats and chickens?


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (May 21, 2016)

Congrats new goat momma!  They sure are precious!  Love the blue eyes.  When you say "pincher bugs" are you referring to earwigs? If that's what you're talking about and you have chickens, I don't understand... Every chicken I've ever seen goes completely nuts to eat them! virtually no bugs stand a chance when chickens are around... Other than that, I'm not sure?


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 21, 2016)

Yes @Latestarter , that is what I mean. Sorry we call them pincher bugs and forgot they were called earwigs. My chickens aren't doing anything for them because they are only 5 week old and not very interested in them 

The blue eyes are my favorite too we will be getting more with blue eyes for sure!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 21, 2016)

Just wanted to share this double rainbow today. We have had some weird weather the last few days but it is so pretty.


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2016)

The babies are ADORABLE and the blue eyes are just precious and glad that they are being a little friendly.  I had three with blue eyes this year. One buckling I sold, one I will sell, and the doeling I kept ended up with a cleft palat and I have to eventually put her down.  I have 2 more does to freshen that were bred to my blue eyed buck so there is still hope.

Gorgeous rainbow. I am loving this weather, so nice to actually have a Spring this year.

And the earwigs, get some newspaper and roll it up tightly and they will crawl into the roll and you can just throw it and them away. Earwigs like to go into places where both the top and bottom of their bodies are touching something.  That was a trick I learned in my Master Gardening classes.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 22, 2016)

Congrats!  They are super cute


----------



## promiseacres (May 22, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 22, 2016)

Nice goats


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 22, 2016)

For those of you who are following I was wondering if you could help me out with a few questions. 

1. I noticed when we brought them home yesterday that they are scratching like crazy, there is dandruff on their coats and didn't know if I should look closer for bugs ( I lightly skimmed them this morning ) or if it could be something lacking in their diet, or if I need to give them a bath and brushing. 

2. I have yet to see either of them drink any water.  What are signs of dehydration to watch for just incase. ( yes I am aware I am a worry wart )


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2016)

When a goat leaves our farm, be it an adult or kid, we bathe them and use permetrins in the bath. We do this because mites are usually microscopic and usually cannot be seen but scratching, chewing, biting, rubbing, dander are all signs.  We do this so that "just in case" the goat has creepy critters (ie- mites) they are removed before going to their new home. No new goat owner should have to deal with that and if they have goats they don't need it spreading.
Whether or not our goats are showing signs we do this. They can have mites but be in early stages where they have no symptoms.

Soooo.... I would bathe them. Use *this* -(bottom of page- topical insecticides) mix in a gallon jug. Take dawn dishsoap and add to some warm water now add the mixed permethrins to the soap water. Wet goat , shampoo, let sit for a minute, rinse, pour permethrins over goat getting everything soaked.... wait a minute - for very young goats I lightly rinse afterwards, then towel dry real good then blow dry. Baby goats I do in the house.

We have done this for years and never had any issues. 

Young goats don't drink alot of water but should be drinking some. Keep an eye on them. If they are lethargic that is key. If not peeing then they are not drinking. Watch for pee pee spots.

I also just wanted to add- make sure you have loose minerals out for them.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 22, 2016)

Thank you so much @Southern by choice They have loose minerals out and I will be sure to get some of that and bathe them in the tub. I appreciate your advice.

So I mix warm water, a smidgen of dawn dish soap and the Permethrin's and bathe them with that? Thats it or am I missing something?


----------



## TAH (May 22, 2016)

Congrats. We were camping at the beach this weeks so I was late. But congrats


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2016)

You have the bath instructions correct but make sure that the Permethrin is diluted according to the directions on the bottle then add it to the soapy water.  I know someone that applied it straight by accident and her sheep had a rough go of it.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2016)

@babsbag  clarified that very well Thanks Babs. YES DILUTE permethrins according to directions... I'll list steps again.

1. Make permethrins mix *(proper dilution according to directions by product maker) *in a gallon jug.

2. In a little open top container - bucket whatever (quart size-ish) 
     Take dawn dishsoap and add to some warm water 

3. Pour a few cups (not exact measurement) of your dip solution that you have from the gallon jug and add to soap water.

4. Wet goat, bath with soap/dip solution

5. let sit for a minute or so

6. rinse

7. Take the dip solution from your already made up gallon and pour all over goat

8. Let sit for a few minutes

9. wring out excess with hands then towel dry goat then blow dry. If you are in a very hot climate you can towel dry and just let dry outside.

10. On very young goats sometimes I will lightly rinse after step 8.

*WEAR GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You can put diatomaceous Earth  down in their sleeping/bedding quarters.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 22, 2016)

Thank you @Southern by choice & @babsbag that clarifies it perfectly! I am going to town to get some and bathe them. Poor things are constantly itching and rubbing on the fence and itching more  

Here is a picture or what I was calling dandruff


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2016)

Can't quite see from the pic but looks like lice. 
The method works for both mites and lice.

If you watch then for several minutes you will see them move.
If they do then please call the breeder and let them know.

Lice/mites are, unfortunately, part of owning goats. 
It DOES NOT mean you have a bad breeder. It is just a courtesy call in case she/he hasn't caught it yet. 

Keeping DE down will help.

Mites/Lice show up heavy in the fall/winter but most people don't see them or notice much til spring when it warms up they get very active. Of course this hits right at kidding time... and baby goats get them too.

Good catch!


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2016)

If the dandruff is stuck on the hair is could be lice. I have one with lice right now; I just saw the nits. UGH!!!  Same treatment as for the mites. 

I will just spray my buck, I am not bathing an adult laMancha buck.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am not bathing an adult laMancha buck.



  Awww. He would like a bath. Bathe him Babs.
As much as goats hate rain... all mine LOVE a bath!


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2016)

He might like it, he is really a sweetheart so who knows. As soon as it gets hot again...maybe. AND his room mates...3 other bucks and a doeling.


----------



## Latestarter (May 22, 2016)

You don't have enough other stuff to keep you busy? always adding more to the list...


----------



## TAH (May 22, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You don't have enough other stuff to keep you busy? always adding more to the list...


Just don't ad it to fast, other wise you will end up with to much.


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2016)

Oh @TAH, you know not the life I lead...  I am way past having too much to do.   My list just for tomorrow is more than many people will tackle in a week. It NEVER slows down around here.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Oh @TAH, you know not the life I lead...  I am way past having too much to do.   My list just for tomorrow is more than many people will tackle in a week. It NEVER slows down around here.



sounds like our list


----------



## samssimonsays (May 23, 2016)

Congrats on the beautiful kids!


----------



## TAH (May 23, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> sounds like our list


Yes


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

Bathed my kids a few days ago and they aren't scratching as much. After further examination I noticed some black specks and they look to be Sucking Lice ( small heads ) I will probably see how they are in a few weeks and maybe bathe one more time. But the weather here should be getting nice again and hopefully that will kill them off. 

I had another question, I have found some of these clumped berries and wasn't sure if this was normal or something to watch for.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

Breeder gave us half of a bail of hay for them so that we didn't drastically change their diet. They have barely eaten half of a flake of the hay they are loving the pasture and trees and grape vines.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2016)

Could be from them moving to your place and eating the different greens.  Probably watch it and see if it improves.  I know when we change bales some of our goats get a bit clumpy but goes back to regular poop after a few days!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> Could be from them moving to your place and eating the different greens.  Probably watch it and see if it improves.  I know when we change bales some of our goats get a bit clumpy but goes back to regular poop after a few days!



Thank you   I appreciate it


----------



## Ferguson K (May 26, 2016)

Diet changes can cause fecal changes. Especially fresh greens.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 27, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> Diet changes can cause fecal changes. Especially fresh greens.



So it is nothing to worry about? they have been eating way more pasture and leaves off trees than hay


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2016)

I wouldn't be worried, just watchful. When my goats go out on pasture for the first time in the spring we get a lot of "dog logs".


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 7, 2016)

Any tips or advice for cleaning up goat berries in their pin? And anyone know why they aren't eating the grass down, I'm assuming they don't like what we have and that was half of the argument that won out getting them.. They are supposed to eat down our pasture. While I know we have way to much for just these two we have plans on getting more asap. But I won't have much of a chance if they don't start doing their job. lol


----------



## TAH (Jun 7, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> Any tips or advice for cleaning up goat berries in their pin? And anyone know why they aren't eating the grass down, I'm assuming they don't like what we have and that was half of the argument that won out getting them.. They are supposed to eat down our pasture. While I know we have way to much for just these two we have plans on getting more asap. But I won't have much of a chance if they don't start doing their job. lol View attachment 18706View attachment 18707View attachment 18709View attachment 18710


Do they still get the bottle? Do they have free choice hay? What breed are they?


----------



## TAH (Jun 7, 2016)

By the way good lookin goat pen.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2016)

I am surprised that they aren't gobbling up that clover. But goats are browsers and not grazers, and that being said grass is not at the top of their food chain. But over time they will start to nibble on it and it will be much shorter than vacant fields around you. Plus, you need more goats.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you @TAH

No they don't still get the bottle and they have free choice hay and minerals and haven't left the pin since we got them and now i need to mow it and the pasture They are Pygmy / Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 7, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am surprised that they aren't gobbling up that clover. But goats are browsers and not grazers, and that being said grass is not at the top of their food chain. But over time they will start to nibble on it and it will be much shorter than vacant fields around you. Plus, you need more goats.



Agreed we do need more goats I know that they are little and there is way to much land for them and I know that they are not grazers I guess since they haven't left the pin since we got them that I expected to be eaten down and not have to worry about mowing it.


----------



## TAH (Jun 7, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> Agreed we do need more goats I know that they are little and there is way to much land for them and I know that they are not grazers I guess since they haven't left the pin since we got them that I expected to be eaten down and not have to worry about mowing it.


I would take the hay away. If they haven't left the pen I would think they are stuffing them selves with hay. Maybe give them some twice a day. Sounds like kids, it is to much work to have to get our own food, when we have it right here.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

TAH said:


> I would take the hay away. If they haven't left the pen I would think they are stuffing them selves with hay. Maybe give them some twice a day. Sounds like kids, it is to much work to have to get our own food, when we have it right here.



I can give them less hay but I have been only been giving them half a flake once a day and it lasts them all day. However they can see the house from the pin and as soon as they see me they start yelling for me. lol Maybe I have spoiling them with the greens.. I can cut back on those too.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 8, 2016)

If your grass is still green it is probably best that they not gorge themselves on it. Green grass and goats that aren't used to it equals bloat. If you take away the hay and put them strictly on pasture you may get some sick goats. Most people only give them limited time on the pasture and then add a little time every few days. 

My herd of 40 have about 2-3 acres that they browse and graze in the spring. My grass (weeds) is about 3" long and the neighbors is about 18", they do make a difference, it just takes them some time. But my trees are all limbed and the poison oak is gone


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

And as for the berries, which question didn't really get addressed, find a place where you can build up a compost pile. Sweep or rake them up, scoop and deposit in the composting area.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2016)

I am mowing my fields this week. 
Goats are not great grass eaters... and they are PICKY!

They dig their faces into the tall stuff to get to the bermuda underneath. The rest of it is all long. I have 10 adults out there and I don't even know how many kids. Yeah. 

Get a poop scoop (not those stupid claw ones) and scoop up their berries... make a compost with the berries and your spent hay and bedding.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 8, 2016)

My goats REFUSE to eat what is in their pen... they have bald lines across their noses from pushing it through the fence to eat down the grass outside of the pen...  You know what they say.... the grass is always greener on the other side! Mine are just used to me coming home and letting them out to eat the "good stuff" even though they have the SAME EXACT STUFF in their pen...  It has to be a goat thing.... I ended up letting my rabbits run in the pen to eat down the grass it got so out of hand.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

Samantha! Viola'! You've discovered the solution! There ya have it Mrs. Kuhn... your next farm animals! Get a bunch of large rabbits and let them run with the goats! And I hear pasture raised rabbit is pretty tasty   You won't have to cook and eat the goats


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Samantha! Viola'! You've discovered the solution! There ya have it Mrs. Kuhn... your next farm animals! Get a bunch of large rabbits and let them run with the goats! And I hear pasture raised rabbit is pretty tasty   You won't have to cook and eat the goats




Very true! I bet I could find ya some good breeders in your area too  They are about 12-16#s of floppy ears and dog like antics But then you wouldn't want to eat them  

1 or 2 rabbits of any size would absolutely diminish the grass issues hahaha  My little 20x30 pen is stripped to dirt since leaving now 7 rabbits loose in it for 2 weeks...


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

And folks say goats and sheep will denude an area fast... HAA! What do THEY know? Maybe it's wild bunnys doing all that damage! From all that I hear, the goats & sheep prefer to eat & kill young trees! So with rabbits & ruminants together, you could clear farm land for use!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Very true! I bet I could find ya some good breeders in your area too  They are about 12-16#s of floppy ears and dog like antics But then you wouldn't want to eat them
> 
> 1 or 2 rabbits of any size would absolutely diminish the grass issues hahaha  My little 20x30 pen is stripped to dirt since leaving now 7 rabbits loose in it for 2 weeks...



Sold!! time to get me some rabbits


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 9, 2016)

I am such an enabler!   But they are fun too lol.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 13, 2016)

Kids are doing great. I was so concerned about how they would be when I let them out of their pin. Would they run, would they follow, would I be able to get them back in the pin or keep them out of danger. When we went to pick them out, visit and pick them up. Everyone also ran away, they would not follow you they really wanted nothing to do with you ( babies and mamas both) so I was really worried maybe I wouldn't have the social goats I wanted.. Boy was I wrong. I have put a lot of work into them and it has paid off. Today I let them even in the front yard, they followed me everywhere. Stopping here and there to eat some apple tree leaves or wild grapes but for the most part they were keeping and eye on me and following me around. If i ran they ran after me, and when it was time to get them in their pin I shake their treat can or grab some hay and in they went. They hate being left alone and are such curious creatures. Always checking out and jumping on everything. they even rode in the golf cart with me. Chickens are getting more and more time out too and are loving it, I think that I am getting two more in July. I just can't pass up the beautiful breed they are getting in. We will see how everyone likes the irrigation tomorrow


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Howdy y'all! Figured I would pop in with an update on my goaties  

Everyone is doing well and thriving. I know they are minis but I really expected them to be bigger in size at this point but I am so happy they are staying on the small side longer. They are such comics and I love their energy. They are constantly running and jumping and head butting each other or playing king of whatever they are currently standing on. They love grape vines, they have stripped them of their leaves and the chickens have taken care of the grapes. They would much rather eat what is on the burn pile than their hay so we are not even half way through our second bail of hay at this point so thats nice, now if they would help me by eating the pasture so I don't have to mow that would be great.  

We are still planning on adding more as soon as the kids are born and ready to go to their new homes, will be awhile still but it is what it is. The twins are defiantly trained and love to chase us if we say come on goats and hit our legs. It is adorable  but boy oh boy are they vocal. They see me come out the door, or walking around or pulling in the drive way.. they go crazy  

I did have a question though, do I need to put them on a feeding schedule? And if so examples would be nice. 

Anyways, I will leave y'all with a novel to read  miss you guys!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Cute little video for your viewing pleasure


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2016)

When they are eating off of the burn pile make sure there is no branches from stone fruit trees, like cherries, plums, peaches, etc. They can eat the leaves fresh, but not wilted. 

As far as a feeding schedule I just feed mine 2 times a day, AM and PM. I am working towards feeding them in the morning only and seeing if they can regulate how much they eat at one time, but for now it is still twice a day. I have to go to the barn and feed the dogs so not really a big deal to toss hay, unless of course I don't want to get covered in hay for some reason, like going out to dinner. Then it would be nice to feed once a day.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 20, 2016)

They look good.  Are they mini's or Dwarfs?
I thought you said they were Nigerian Dwarfs?
If they are mini's what breed mini?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Good question @Southern by choice .. lol 

They are Pygmy / ND 

does that make a difference? ( I know dumb question but i didn't know there was a difference between mini and dwarf )


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 20, 2016)

A "mini" is a cross between a full sized goat (doe) and typically a Nigie dwarf (buck). The result is a goat midway between full sized and a dwarf size. So you'll hear them referred to as a mini whatever (full sized breed)... mini lamancha/nubian/alpine/etc.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

So my Mini Nubians will be bigger than my two I have now?

Will that be a problem when I keep them all together in the same pasture @Latestarter @babsbag @Southern by choice ?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, BTW, good to see you back! You've been "away" for a while. Hope all is OK with you and yours


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you @Latestarter 

Everything is good, we have just been really busy. We were on vacation camping for awhile and then made a trip to Portland to see my dying Uncle. We are back home and getting back on a routine before school starts


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 20, 2016)

OK... all depends on dam/sire size of course, but yes, your mini Nubian will be larger than the 2 you have. Typical Nigie/pygmy weight is ~75 pounds +/- say 15?

From http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/breed_standards.php

"Mature Nubian does should be at least 30" tall at the withers, and should weigh at least 135 pounds." So a mini nubian should run in the 100-120 pound range +/- depending on which parent size/weight traits are dominant. They should have no issues living together at all.  many here on the site have a mix of full and minis of multiple breeds all living together in complete harmony. 

So sorry to hear about your uncle. I hope he's not in any pain.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you @Latestarter I got a little worried that I wasn't going to be able to keep them together.. Phew


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 20, 2016)

Usually, from those I know anyways, if the smaller goats are added first, the bigger ones will grow up and be accepting of the little ones. Sometimes bigger ones will be aggressive towards dwarfs if they have never been around them and could potentially hurt the smaller goats due to size alone. They "should" be fine together.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 20, 2016)

Ravi, one of my biggest boer does was bottle fed and raised with Nigerians. She grew up knowing they were the bosses. Once she was quite a bit bigger than the rest of the herd (now close to 180) I think), she learned that she could just stand still and not move when they told her to.... Now she just keeps walking even if they are in her way. And she can reach WAY higher than they can so she gets more snacks directly off the trees. They all pretty much get along fine, though I prefer the bigger and smaller herds in different pens just for balance. Right now all my girls are together, boers, nubian, and nigerian, except for the moms with little babies.


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2016)

What cuties!!
You should have no problem keeping them together. You were 2 hours from our house.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes mini's are a their own breed.
Miniature Dairy Goat Assoc. is the main registry.

There are Miniature Nubians
There are Miniature Lamanchas
There are Miniature Toggenburgs
There are Miniature Alpines
There are Miniature Oberhasli
There are Miniature Guernsey
There are Miniature Sables
There are Miniature Saanens


The size of mini's will very greatly depending on the percentage & generation.

A 75% Nubian 25% Dwarf will generally be closer to a full size Nubian.
A 50/50 will be kinda smack in the middle.
A 75% Nigerian  25% Nubian will be slightly larger than a dwarf... basically it will go over the height standard but will not be significantly larger than a Nigie.

We do 50/50 but there will be the occasion where we will need to do a 75/25 (Standard being larger percentage)  but will breed that back down to a 50/50...

Ideally most want to keep their mini's at 60/40.
The registry allows for a higher percentage.

It takes many generations and a really good breeding program to get to an "American or Purebred status" until then they are considered experimental and generation status is given.


So... your pygmy/dwarfs look righton schedule for size.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 5, 2016)

@MrsKuhn how are things your way?


----------

